# Star Trek vs Star Wars



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

I was surfin't net and a thought struck me (it hurt).

In an all out battle, which faction would win? The Federation or The Empire.



Spoiler



I'm siding with the Federation. While they have less ships they are much more powerful IMO.


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

MrData I summon you!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

Is that Star trek, Pokemon and Yu-gi-oh all in one?!


----------



## Weston (Feb 15, 2010)

WEhere is Steven?


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's your answer


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Carson (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think this would be a tough comparison to make... 



Spoiler



Notice the Super Star Destroyer at the top of the pic. The Star Trek ships are hard to even find... if you look closely, they are beneath the Babylon 5 ships.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 15, 2010)

Could there be a more geeky thread? 

Star Wars, easily.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

JBCM, that is a win of epic proportions.
Thank you for sharing that. 

.-.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Star Wars fo sure! Since it's star wars as a whole, does that mean every faction?


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 15, 2010)

Star Wars hands down.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 15, 2010)

I was born in 1970 a year or two the 1960's Star Trek TV show ended. To make it worse I moved from Melbourne, Victoria to a really boring country town in January 1974. And the only two TV stations never showed Star Trek. This means I saw some really lame TV. So I'll easily say Star Wars anyday.

My top 6 Sci-Fi shows in order:

Star Wars
Battlestar Galatica
Doctor Who
The X-Files
Buck Rodgers (in the 25th century)
Star Trek


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

For me:
Doctor Who (David Tenant ftw)
Star Wars
And despite my previous sig, I still have not seen 2001: a space odysey.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing can beat the force.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

See, Star wars' ships maybe be much bigger but couldn't the Enterprise do a fly-by and beam a photon torpedo onto the Excecutor's bridge?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

Need I remind any of you how cool lightsabers and the Force are? Star Wars, hands down.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 15, 2010)

According to Google Wars there is a clear winner. 
Star Wars Vs. Star Trek

I would definitely have to agree with the Google Wars decision.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

Star Wars!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 15, 2010)

Star Wars, and Carson, you forgot the death star(s). (do they count because it is star wars in general?)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 15, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Here's your answer



its looks so realistic


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

Star Wars hands down. Who doesn't like The Force and lightsabers?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 15, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Star Wars hands down. Who doesn't like The Force and lightsabers?



All clone troops after order 66.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I like Star Trek, but Star Wars owns.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 16, 2010)

I cannot say how much I appreciate what David Tennant did for Doctor Who. And Doctor Who is now 47 years old!

On topic: The Death Star wins.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 16, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I cannot say how much I appreciate what David Tennant did for Doctor Who. And Doctor Who is now 47 years old!


Too bad he quit :/ Wonder who the next doctor will be. NO SPOILERS PLZ.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot say how much I appreciate what David Tennant did for Doctor Who. And Doctor Who is now 47 years old!
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2010)

Asking which fantasy world would win in a battle is like asking which of two people will name a larger finite number if you give them each one chance.

Of course, the Federation has clear advances in technology over the centuries, while the Star Wars technology seems to be more or less static. You can't even ask "who would win at a specified time" because Star Wars was expressly stated to be in the far past, whereas practically all of Trek happens in the future. I'd say the question is essentially meaningless.


----------



## MrData (Feb 16, 2010)

lolthread
Federation/Klingons/Borg win against Empire/Jedi/Clones/Rebels.
I would offer more explanation, but it's kind of obvious and I have to go to school now.


----------



## RubiksDude (Feb 16, 2010)

*Star Wars vs. Star Trek*

Star Wars for sure. Who doesn't like Lego Star Wars and Yoda's fighting style and the Force and the Empire and Qui-Gon Jinn and Obi-Wan Kenobi and Anakin Skywalker and R2-D2 and Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker and Hans Solo and Chewbacca and Mace Windu and the Jedi Council and...and... and...[insert other Star Wars stuff here].............. 

Overall Summary: Star Wars wins!


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 16, 2010)

Star Trek!! DUH! They have a TV SERIES!!1eleven


----------



## Erik (Feb 16, 2010)

Once a trekkie always a trekkie


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 16, 2010)

Carson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the Super Star Destroyer at the top of the pic. The Star Trek ships are hard to even find... if you look closely, they are beneath the Babylon 5 ships.



I think they're trying to compensate for something.

Star Trek ftw.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 3, 2010)

Slight bump.
I found this on 4Chan earlier, and it reminded me of this thread.


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 4, 2020)

BUMP I want to get the discussion active again, with the recent advancements for both universes like the sequels in Star Wars.
If we consider the Sith Eternal fleet to still exist, hands down, Sith fleet will win against the Starfleet, the sheer number and firepower are massive compared to the Starfleet.
Every one of the Xyston Star Destroyers has a planet-killing axial super laser which I predict is more powerful than phasers.
although I'm not a Trekkie that knows everything about the Star Trek universe.
heck, include the citizens fleet which won against the Sith Eternal fleet and you have (an unreasonable) large all-out fleet.

For other things like the coolness or stuff, it's been shown here that things like the Jedi and the Force are more epic.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Oct 7, 2020)

Reading through this old thread I find it amusing how several people ignored the question totally and just pretty much said which franchise they prefer. The answer is the federation because both only exist as family entertainment and (annoyingly) good always wins over bad, however much the odds are against it.


----------

